# What's the metal framework in the middle of the tire called?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There was an entire big tire, metal & all, like a big pickup spare, in a freeway lane. I was trying to tell a dispatcher but don't know how to describe it?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tires are mounted on "rims" that are bolted to the wheel hub assembly.
Funny sometimes how words can escape us and then return when we aren't expecting it.

And good morning.

Bud


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

good chance it was the spare from a chevy truck. the cable likes to rust and then it drops the spare.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not just Chevy's that use that cable system.


----------



## udraft (Nov 26, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> There was an entire big tire, metal & all, like a big pickup spare, in a freeway lane. I was trying to tell a dispatcher but don't know how to describe it?


That would be a wheel.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Tires are mounted on "rims" that are bolted to the wheel hub assembly.
> Funny sometimes how words can escape us and then return when we aren't expecting it.
> 
> And good morning.
> ...



I know about rims from people fleeing cops on the rim and my having driven once or twice on one, which is not a good idea. I just thought there was more, I guess. But then even with whole tire, rim or wheel included, it depends on the dispatcher.  I wish there was a pamphlet on how to talk to dispatchers.


I once told a dispatcher about a huge tumble weed blowing onto the freeway. . .I mean 5ft high by 5ft wide. It was trapped by the freeway fences & blowing back & forth. She thought it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Talking to medical people can have much the same problem. We describe the symptoms in English and they have to translate that into medical terms .

Bud


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

the spare tire under car with cable system should be banned, i already lost one in our driveway that was on an old work lumiva van, it could have been very dangerous to loose it on road! Also on a pickup for work it was nearly impossible to release the tire since everything was rusted and in winter it may become a big block of ice..


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

carmusic said:


> the spare tire under car with cable system should be banned, i already lost one in our driveway that was on an old work lumiva van, it could have been very dangerous to loose it on road! Also on a pickup for work it was nearly impossible to release the tire since everything was rusted and in winter it may become a big block of ice..


My Nissan Frontier had it as well. Like most everybody I ignored it for the first few years the finally saw that it was all rusted to heck. I ran the cable down and slathered everything in white grease and checked it annually after that.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

one day there will be no spares. 1/2 surprised it hasn't started yet.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

When the tire is mounted on the rim, is this what's known as a rim job?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

To me the correct term is wheel. Tire is mounted on a wheel, but popularly called rims by many. the hub it's mounted on is not a rim hub, its a wheel hub. Also, evidence shows the cave man invented the wheel, not the rim.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


CodeMatters said:


> When the tire is mounted on the rim, is this what's known as a rim job?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> one day there will be no spares. 1/2 surprised it hasn't started yet.



You may be right. Our Miata had a 'tire inflation kit' because there simply wasn't room for anything else. They're pretty much only good for punctures. If you have a flat at highway speed, by the time you get to the shoulder the tire might be toast, then it's up to your favorite roadside service.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> You may be right. Our Miata had a 'tire inflation kit' because there simply wasn't room for anything else. They're pretty much only good for punctures. If you have a flat at highway speed, by the time you get to the shoulder the tire might be toast, then it's up to your favorite roadside service.


2 things.
1.roadside service.
2. most could not change a tire if it would save their lives. 

spare tires and ashtrays = most don't need them. in my 40 years of driving, i have had only one "on the road" flat. i ran over accident debris, couldn't avoid it. 

darn, i just jinx'd myself :vs_OMG:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> 2 things.
> 1.roadside service.
> 2. most could not change a tire if it would save their lives.
> 
> ...


not on my side ive used the spare in most of ours cars over the years, it have saves me from very expensive towing when i was very far from any garage, the spare i liked the most was on our rav4 on the back door, it is a full sized one so we can run hundred of km before any repairs


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Ya, I can't recall if it was part of driver training or my dad showed me how - way too long ago but you're right; many folks today have no idea how. I've only ever done a few; once off-road, a couple for other motorists. Roadside can be a pain depending on the state of gravel shoulders and I would even consider it on a high-speed freeway. I carry a plug kit and compressor on the bike.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

joecaption said:


> It's not just Chevy's that use that cable system.


Nuttin' new for sure as it relates to Chevys. My dad never did get his back. They didn't use cables back then and this came from the factory installed mode and still fell off. :vs_laugh:


----------

